# Your choose? TCR composite 2004, 2005



## ray (Oct 16, 2004)

Is TCR 2005 your expect or just 2004 to close? Waiting giant road bike 2005 for a few of months, there's new TCR Euro between the range of TCR C1 and C2. TCR Euro costs as high as TCR C1 2004, and it comes with Italian components but few carbons. For your choice, will it be TCR C1 2004 or TCR Euro 2005?


----------

